
50 ways to avoid getting hacked in 2017 - xan92
https://opensource.com/article/16/12/yearbook-50-ways-avoid-getting-hacked
======
mamurphy
50 was an awful lot of ways for this reader to digest. I would have preferred
10.

The list is hit or miss. #1 - Backing up data - is a great policy. But does it
really prevent getting hacked? Rather, it mitigates the impact.

